# logging opportunity



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted due to non interest


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

Tell us more.


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted due to non-interest


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

oh..and of course, politics can shut down any logging opportunity, but in this situation it is unlikely..
welcome to the U.S. and logging..


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

to many empty trails and tails to follow! need more rock solid info!


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 11, 2014)

RandyMac might be available for jackstrawing duty


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> the more is:
> very unique opportunity with steady work and potential...
> the location is in a very scenic area, and any headquarters can also serve as a great retreat as well with fishing and water recreation opportunities..
> more details upon request, and this could scale in size as well.
> ...




You're looking for investors?


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

It could be investor driven or business driven...
alot of different options to head.. send a email and we can chat or FTF for a more thorough evaluation..


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

! sounds like a long-drawn out phishing expedition.......


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted due to non interest


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

thats about all I will give on the forum...
thanks for looking! Do you think someone with this much info on how logging works is setting up a phishing? Usually, people who are scamming dont have the intimate details of how a operation works, esp. logging.


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

not trolling? but maybe trawling, with a long line... but still phishing still.....


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

? try posting in employment/job ops.


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

? or more reality stars in the making!!! lol


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> thats about all I will give on the forum...
> thanks for looking! Do you think someone with this much info on how logging works is setting up a phishing? Usually, people who are scamming dont have the intimate details of how a operation works, esp. logging.


 You haven't really shown us that you know any "intimate details" of how logging really works.
Seems to me that your business model is unstructured except for your idea of using everyone else's expertise and money to further your own goals.
Tell you what...you keep your opportunity and I'll keep my logging equipment. The people I log for know enough about what they're doing that they don't have to troll strangers for information, experience, and money on an internet site.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2014)

Dammit, I was getting ready to pack up the gear.


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You haven't really shown us that you know any "intimate details" of how logging really works.
> Seems to me that your business model is unstructured except for your idea of using everyone else's expertise and money to further your own goals.
> Tell you what...you keep your opportunity and I'll keep my logging equipment. The people I log for know enough about what they're doing that they don't have to troll strangers for information, experience, and money on an internet site.


gologit, I need a job???


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted due to non interest


----------



## lfnh (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> it could also workout with multiple interested loggers who are experienced with a saw and/or skidder and jointly invest into the business as a form of sharing/ownership....
> the overall picture is there is work available and lodging can be set up as well..
> the current business paradigm is set up where no equipment is going to be necessary and it will be business/investor owned and used jointly specific for the different operations..


 
Is there a short form business plan written up
Or a due diligence-proforma available ?

Thanks


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2014)

Not near enough information. Where would this be?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> not going to waste my time on commenting on clowns....my email is up for a reason..if you are interested and know how to log or are looking for work as well...we can chat more..
> thanks for the tip on posting under employment...
> stay safe in the woods..and watch out for the widow makers..




Fair enough. You're way too vague about what you're doing and how you're going to do it. There are loggers in your area. Why come here? Why ask total strangers, whose capabilities you're not familiar with, to take a chance on your plan. None of your locals want in on it?
If you're legit I'll be the first one to apologize but this whole thing has SCAM written all over it.

One suggestion though...here's a good logo for your new venture.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

chucker said:


> gologit, I need a job???


 Doing what?


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow...............never ceases to amaze me. Widow makers.............got that one offa' "Ax Men" I bet. Good intimate knowledge of logging and our vernaculars. Still, good advice


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Doing what?


!! being a "CLOWN" of course:????


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Dammit, I was getting ready to pack up the gear.



Randy, I got my skidder and dozer on the lowboy...........headed that way. You bring the "Wild Things"


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

chucker said:


> !! being a "CLOWN" of course:????


You spelled Cull wrong


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

! don't forget slowp, we might need a forester to lead the way!!


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> You spelled Cull wrong


call? lol


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2014)

I have two thermoses ready to fill up.
I'll hook up the Pointy Trailer and take off, eh...


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted due to non interest


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted due to non interest


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

chucker said:


> !! being a "CLOWN" of course:????




Come on out! I can find all the fallers, loaders, skidders, hoe chuckers, rubber tramps, rigging slingers, side rods, bullbucks, choker setters, yarder punchers, Cat skinners, blade men, mechanics, knot bumpers, grease monkeys, bean counters, belly robbers, short thumb scalers, winos, dinos, dingbats and truck drivers I need...but we can always make room for a good clown.
Make sure your makeup is waterproof. Raining out here.


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2014)

The good people to work for don't need to advertise for workers, much less post on an internet forum. When I see a post like yours, I'm thinking something is wrong. As in fly by night. As in doesn't pay crew. As in bad to work for with. 

You've thrown around some vocabulary words, which you could learn from this forum or that terrible awful show, Axmen. Right now logging is going on hot and heavy in these parts. Why would anybody in their right mind leave to go to the Mideast in response to a brand new poster on a logging forum? I mean, maybe there's logging to be had in Nigeria and all we have to do is send them some money and they'll cut us in on profits.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

slowp said:


> I have two thermoses ready to fill up.
> I'll hook up the Pointy Trailer and take off, eh...




I'll bring the white pickup with all the antennas on top and the u-shaped dent in the tailgate.


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey. Who pays for the paint? That's kind of important.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

The "Investors" duh............. I thought you was edumacated!


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

? heck ive got a two toned orange an yellow vest that I wear in the bush, does this make me investor.....?


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

No............it said you didn't have to have any gear or equipment. Sounded to me like they are gonna virtually log this place.


----------



## Tree94 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, I read that and thought to myself, "Sounds like a scam, I wonder if the comments agree." and yup, scrolled down, read the comments, and we're all on the same page hahah

Scam


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 11, 2014)

I suspect this is legit. Unfortunately, at this stage of my career, I'll only pack up the old 394 for old-growth redwood or heli-logging in coastal Alaska.


----------



## logger-us (Dec 11, 2014)

message deleted


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

We all have our standards............................


----------



## 1270d (Dec 11, 2014)

how about a more precise location? State, region of said state.


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2014)

What kind of trees? What is the volume per acre? What kind of topography? What is the average skidding distance? Etc.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> I already said only specific details via PM or email listed...
> 
> one more picture and thats all she wrote...



You keep saying that and then you're back again, dangling the bait. Fishing a little slow today?


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us, you stated it's in the Midwest!! I am in the Midwest, so entice me with a few pieces of what's to come joining your vaporous venture? I don't do pm,s or to early of am,s for a matter of fact ! so if you do ? please do them before Midwest straight up and after 5 am... thanks ! one of the clowns(culls*) lol


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2014)

We have logging pictures also.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't understand any possible reason that a more specific location could be disclosed. A state, county or even township. 
Why isn't this the proper place to discuss details? 
For chrisake it's logging not the freakin Manhattan Project.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I got some ocean from property in E. KY.........................................If you'll buy that I'll throw a 390xp in free.......... I know, I know I ain't King George but I am here all night.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't fall for KYLogger's obvious scam. Instead, I have an investment opportunity that will guarantee you a financially memorable experience. Just start sending me money. Lots of money. Send lots of money often. See, what could be easier? I'll immediately make you a partner in an enterprise the details of which I'll reveal only in a secret ceremony. The ceremony costs money too. Lots of money.
If you don't have money I'll take Microsoft stock, bearer bonds, or the credit card numbers of everyone in your family. 
Money is preferred. Lots of money. Often.


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Hey guys, I got some ocean from property in E. KY.........................................If you'll buy that I'll throw a 390xp in free.......... I know, I know I ain't King George but I am here all night.


whats your lowest asking price???


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 11, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Don't fall for KYLogger's obvious scam. Instead, I have an investment opportunity that will guarantee you* a financially memorable experience*. Just start sending me money. Lots of money. Send lots of money often. See, what could be easier? I'll immediately make you a partner in an enterprise the details of which I'll reveal only in a secret ceremony. The ceremony costs money too. Lots of money.
> If you don't have money I'll take Microsoft stock, bearer bonds, or the credit card numbers of everyone in your family.
> Money is preferred. Lots of money. Often.


I've had more of those than I care to remember. I call them character building experiences.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Don't fall for KYLogger's obvious scam. Instead, I have an investment opportunity that will guarantee you a financially memorable experience. Just start sending me money. Lots of money. Send lots of money often. See, what could be easier? I'll immediately make you a partner in an enterprise the details of which I'll reveal only in a secret ceremony. The ceremony costs money too. Lots of money.
> If you don't have money I'll take Microsoft stock, bearer bonds, or the credit card numbers of everyone in your family.
> Money is preferred. Lots of money. Often.



I think I just peed in my long johns a little bit LMAO !!! Don't be fooled, you need to purchase property sight unseen. They aren't making land anymore. Land is a solid investment. Invest with me, Bob will just take you for a little "walk" in the woods.................the body never to be found. That is of course after you try to hunt him down for conning you out of all your hard earned moola. At least my schpiel offers up a free powersaw........Geesh.......


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm ready.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

Beer and popcorn...two of the basic food groups.


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

Where did the OP go? Maybe he moved over to one of the other forums where he hopes somebody will bite.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Beer and popcorn...two of the basic food groups.



There is other food groups?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> is this a picture from a fairy tale? actual logging site picture...View attachment 386002


Hell i have pics of a pile of logs too and im not a logger. This is from a clear cut job we're on.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> There is other food groups?



Donettos. Coffee. Smokes. Snoose.


----------



## 1270d (Dec 11, 2014)

What didja make that pile with kenjax? A snowblower?


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

No, no I said FOOD groups, not necessities. Come on.............. LOL


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2014)

1270d said:


> What didja make that pile with kenjax? A snowblower?



Weedwacker.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Donettos. Coffee. Smokes. Snoose.



Also Baby Ruth candy bars, jerky stix, and those wonderful breakfast burritos with the green mold tinge that only 7-11 sells.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> No, no I said FOOD groups, not necessities. Come on.............. LOL



Beer's a necessity.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

I have an interesting story about those burritos..................... we will leave it at that.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 11, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Beer's a necessity.



Touche


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Hell i have pics of a pile of logs too and im not a logger. This is from a clear cut job we're on.


Not a bad looking pile of limbs. Where are the logs.

You need to get over here more often and quit hanging out in Chainsaw reading the "I have a new 661 but I can't bear to cut any wood with it 'cuz it's so pretty and new and everything I've ever wanted in my whole life so I just stare at it and start fapping" threads.


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

logger-us said:


> and if you think it is some fairy tale, then that is good enough for you not to be included in this business op...so dont waste my time..
> for fairy tales, check out the grimm brothers...



I don't have a dog in this fight, and after reading this, I won't ever.
If you seriously intend to reach qualified persons, and have a legitimate opportunity, being sarcastic and/or cocky will not get you far.

First Impressions are hard to overcome, and so far, your 0-1.

Intelligent employees/partners want to work for employers that at least appear to be intelligent as the Employees.
Employers must possess some "I know what the **** I'm doing/ what to do" persona, without being arrogant.
0-2

First impressions, and being a sarcastic individual when questioned isn't helping you. 

I have employees tell me all the time that they won't work for __________: they can't work for anybody that is dumber than they are, they say.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 11, 2014)

1270d said:


> What didja make that pile with kenjax? A snowblower?


Lol its not my pile and they used a loader. That was yesterday, that pile is gone now its a pile of chips.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2014)

I just cracked open a beer..........and poured a cup of coffee right now. Jenn saw this and said, "Ah...........coffee and beer eh.................the desert of champions."


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> No............it said you didn't have to have any gear or equipment. Sounded to me like they are gonna virtually log this place.



I Want to see that


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 11, 2014)

Wouldn't stink so bad if dude didn't just use a bunch of more or less basic logging terms and throw a couple of nearly stock images of logging up...

Ya wanna be taken seriously, give us MBF per acre, terrain, a closer idea of where, the mid west is like half the ****ing country man.. and a proper business name we can look up and verify. 

About half of us are private business owners, the other half would probably like too... You have something legit, you can give us a pretty good idea at to what where looking into, and still keep the job a secret, its not like any of us are going to swoop in and steal a job out from ya without a parcell or tax id number and permitting, contracting, or talking to the land owner... get it...

So how many acres total you got to cut, how far you want us to travel, how long ya want us to stay, and what kind of equipment are you going to need.

Hand falling is all well and good but who and what is going to get them from the ground to the mill? And most important how do you intend to pay us?

Without answering these very basic and rather broad questions, You will be considered a scammer, and fit to marry Kenyan royalty...


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 12, 2014)

Send me your best skidder and $300,000 and I will give you more details. Watch out for widow whackers at your current log pile. 

Next....


----------



## logger-us (Dec 12, 2014)

man you guys are tough...I keep saying Im not posting, but keep coming back..
that is wishy washy and is not like me at all.
anyways..your not getting any details on this forum.. I know alot of you guys are intelligent, and some are rough around the edges, and it's not that your gonna swoop in and steal the job, you basically have no ability to do that..
but, again, to refer to the first post, if you are interested, you can stop trying to get info via the forum...
good logging experience, etc..
and, to be fair, you are going to compete with a guy who uses horses, for if he is interested, he has first dibs, and it doesnt matter if your superman in the woods with a perfect work history.
your not going to find a business name in the phone book...sole proprieterships dont register..and if you ask the site admins, they will tell you I am not from Kenya..
and, you will get paid, it is likely going to be paid per log, Oh, and I forgot to mention down time for cutting due to oak wilt and a potential employee benefits such as health insurance, workmans comp, and UI, etc..
See ya, and dirtbags and clowns need not inquire..


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 12, 2014)

(see that motion that the hand of this emoticon is making?)


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 12, 2014)

To be fair to the OP, I have heard that the upper Midwest does have excellent unemployment insurance


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2014)

I broke a motor mount.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 12, 2014)

Soo....... am I heading out there or not guys????? The drag tractor has been outside idling all night.......guys.........................guys..................................


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Soo....... am I heading out there or not guys????? The drag tractor has been outside idling all night.......guys.........................guys..................................



Dammit, I went to bed early and missed all the fun. Leave your dragging tractor at home but be sure to take your riding lawn mower. And get some 1/4 inch rope from WalMart. If the job pays by the log you'll want volume.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I broke a motor mount.




Hitting the Klamath Bridge approach at 110 again?


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2014)

Hork, spit, Farmer Logger. Hork, spit. We need a Farmer Logger emoticon.

Yup, better worry. I'll steal your "logging". My sidekick, Ben, will underbid you and we'll cut corners on the cleanup work. He'll do debarking and the logs will be worth more. That way, we might be able to afford the gas to drive home. Be scared. Be ascared.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Hitting the Klamath Bridge approach at 110 again?



A guy I knew called a couple of bridges upriver on the Klamath, The 90 Mile An Hour Bridges. I guess that was possible, on a Harley.


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 12, 2014)

Are the grizzly bears still guarding the bridge?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

logger-us said:


> man you guys are tough...I keep saying Im not posting, but keep coming back..



Why? At first your posts were entertaining...in a weird sort of way. Then they became irritating. Now they're just depressing and sad. A little insulting, too.
Do us all a favor and run your shuck some place else. Nobody here is falling for it.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

SliverPicker said:


> Are the grizzly bears still guarding the bridge?


 Yup.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 12, 2014)

Good Lord, lol. Drag tractor= lowboy tractor .....geesh you West Coast guys...  I will get rope though. Nylon or sisal?


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 12, 2014)

I once found a big black bear under that bridge. All of its paws had been cut off. Nothing else was taken.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2014)

The Klamath black bears are larger than other bears. They like to do what they must do on roads and I worried about getting high centered.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 12, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Good Lord, lol. Drag tractor= lowboy tractor .....geesh you West Coast guys...  I will get rope though. Nylon or sisal?



Polypropo stuff, the really cheap yeller stuff... and some clothes line snatch blocks, the $4 zinc plated versions...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

pft!


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 12, 2014)

I wish y'all would stop ******** on my golden opportunity to get back into production falling full time


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Not a bad looking pile of limbs. Where are the logs.
> 
> You need to get over here more often and quit hanging out in Chainsaw reading the "I have a new 661 but I can't bear to cut any wood with it 'cuz it's so pretty and new and everything I've ever wanted in my whole life so I just stare at it and start fapping" threads.



Thanks for making me spit my coffee all over my keyboard laughing out loud


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Thanks for making me spit my coffee all over my keyboard laughing out loud



You're welcome. Was I right about the 661 crew? Put the keyboard cleanup on my account. I'll settle up on payday.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You're welcome. Was I right about the 661 crew? Put the keyboard cleanup on my account. I'll settle up on payday.


I have talked to a few fallers ,they will not buy them because of the coil springs and self adjusting carbs,what is your thoughts on this ?Do you like the springs ?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You're welcome. Was I right about the 661 crew? Put the keyboard cleanup on my account. I'll settle up on payday.



You are right and quite a few have years of experience.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have talked to a few fallers ,they will not buy them because of the coil springs and self adjusting carbs,what is your thoughts on this ?Do you like the springs ?



They're okay, they're just different. The saw has a "softer" feel to it than the 660. You could always get a lot of feel/feedback through the 660 because of the tighter suspension. Nibbling on the last of a hinge, trying to leave a little taper on the hinge, or blind bucking on an off side you could always tell what the 660 was doing. The 661, not so much. With the softer AV you don't get the same message from the saw. That's the only way I know how to describe it.

The 661 doesn't have the vibration level of the 660 but it's not as much difference as a lot of the cookie cutters think it is. At the end of a long day it's still been a long day.

The carb hasn't been a major issue. At high elevations it seemed a little slow to tune on the first start of the day but just by a few seconds. It might also have been me expecting too much from the saw. No problem running in the rain or in the heat. It adjusts well for density altitude as the the day progresses.

We had some impromptu and very unofficial saw races when we had a chance. The 661, stock, was noticeably faster than a stock 660 and considerably faster than a stock 390 Husky. All the saws had 36" bars and JGX. The 660 and the 390 were almost new, first season saws. We all got about the same amount of wood on the ground every day.

I was thinking that where a 661 would really shine would be on the landing. If several different guys were running it...and some of them being green...you wouldn't have to worry so much about somebody lean-burning it.

The 661 is stronger than the 660 and a little nicer to run. I don't know if it's enough stronger and nicer to warrant buying one if you didn't really need to. Personal choice. I like the 661 myself but some guys won't. Some guys wouldn't like it if it served them coffee in bed, drove the crummy to work, and made them a sandwich for lunch.

Some of the guys around here bought up extra 660s...and got good deals on them...so they wouldn't have to depend on the 661. One guy I know personally bought five. He's not a fan of new technology and I remember him doing the same thing with 064s when they were discontinued.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

lol, i can relate to that guy..........i'm surprised you don't mind the springs. i tryed a 441 and hated the feel of it, swore it was tore up. springs are one of the main reasons i didn't like the 300 series huskys........every one different i guess.
i am skeptical of the auto tune, i fear a lean tune by malfunction.............


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 12, 2014)

Great review Bob. I'm amazed the rubber mount saws don't drive your carpal tunnel nuts. A 460 or my pole saw will have my hands buzzing all night. It is also entirely possible that you are much tougher than me.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

idk Jon, my fingers hurt and get cold fast..........but its from years of abuse not just one saws lifespan.............impact wrenches and stuff like that contributed to........life style i guess.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, i can relate to that guy..........i'm surprised you don't mind the springs. i tryed a 441 and hated the feel of it, swore it was tore up. springs are one of the main reasons i didn't like the 300 series huskys........every one different i guess.
> i am skeptical of the auto tune, i fear a lean tune by malfunction.............



I didn't like the springs at first but, like anything else, I got used to them . Hey, I didn't think I liked AV of any kind when it first came out but all I was really doing was echoing my elders. 
LOL...Now sometimes I open up my mouth and hear their words come out. New ain't always bad.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2014)

Doggonit! My partner is laid up with ear problems so I guess we can't run back east to where that picture was taken and underbid the OP.


----------



## chucker (Dec 12, 2014)

with all your experience slowp, you probably put the fear in him???? scared, uneasy or just plain upset his bidding game! kinda quiet in here as of late? lol


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Great review Bob. I'm amazed the rubber mount saws don't drive your carpal tunnel nuts. A 460 or my pole saw will have my hands buzzing all night. It is also entirely possible that you are much tougher than me.



Tougher? Probably not. I'm sixty eight and there are days when I feel every one of those years. I'm just more used to fatigue and aches and pains than you younger guys. It becomes part of your life and you get used to it. That's not always good.
I had the carpal tunnel operation on both hands a couple of years ago. I also, because I was stupid and fought the symptoms too long, had the operation on my elbow nerves. I forget the name of that procedure but you'll know it.
As a result of waiting too long I have permanent loss of muscle mass and strength in both hands. It's not debilitating but it's noticeable. If I hadn't waited so long I would have had better results.
The saws, any saw or any power tool for that matter, will cause me discomfort if I use them too long.
I re-learned an old lesson from the Redwood days...whenever you can, let the wood carry the saw. Don't manhandle the saw when it's not necessary, keep the weight of the saw supported by the wood whenever you can. Get a good run going and just let it eat. That works better on big wood than small but it will work on anything. And there's no need for a white knuckle death grip either. Not most of the time anyway. Relax your hands a little, wear some nice gloves, flex your fingers and wrists whenever you get a chance.
If I remember right you have an orthopedic surgeon close by? See what she says.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

chucker said:


> with all your experience slowp, you probably put the fear in him???? scared, uneasy or just plain upset his bidding game! kinda quiet in here as of late? lol



Slowp would put him in his place quick. She's the real deal.
It's too bad we don't all have the time and money to take a little trip back there, corner that guy, and see what he's really doing.
It sounds like he's dead green, unwilling to admit he really doesn't know anything, but wants to start up some kind of logging operation. All he needs to do is ask questions and people here would be glad to help him.
But this mysterious "I ain"t tellin' nobody nothin' except it might pay by the stick and you might have to compete with a horse logger" crap isn't helping him any at all.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 12, 2014)

I would like to give the guy the benefit of doubt but there are just too many doubts. Any businessman should be able to name his business, reference some sort of online presence(website, business listing...) unless he is leaving a trail of hate and discontent. Hell, even most scammers take the time to create that. He should be able to tell us where he is and where this land is with a little more detail than 'upper Midwest".
I'm thinking you tell him your location, guess what, he is somewhere else in the Midwest and so is the land to be logged. He will have every excuse for why you shouldn't or can't search county records and contact the owner. You pay partial for the timber up front, get escorted off the property when you start logging because it isn't his property. It is a random piece of property that he picked and you've just had another character building experience.


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 12, 2014)

"Character building experience" I like that............... this whole forum is a character building experience!


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> If I remember right you have an orthopedic surgeon close by? See what she says.



She says "how come you always put yourself first, and never think about my feelings."
Frequently.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Hitting the Klamath Bridge approach at 110 again?



It was that North bound passing lane, just before the top of Ten Mile Hill.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> It was that North bound passing lane, just before the top of Ten Mile Hill.



Yup. Make it home alright?


----------



## hseII (Dec 12, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> She says "how come you always put yourself first, and never think about my feelings."
> Frequently.


That's Funny, I didn't know my wife had another sister....


----------



## Sapo_feo (Dec 12, 2014)

I was going to dig up my coffee can deposit box and head east, until I saw Gologit use the term "fapping" . Now I can't take anything on this forum seriously.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2014)

Sapo_feo said:


> I was going to dig up my coffee can deposit box and head east, until I saw Gologit use the term "fapping" . Now I can't take anything on this forum seriously.




The term "fapping" was used to describe activity in another part of AS. It was a pretty accurate description too.

Please don't lose faith in the F&L threads. I'll probably never have to use that word here. Probably. Well, maybe. On second thought....


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Yup. Make it home alright?



Yep, going to replace both sides and reinforce the driver's side. My mechanic says too many kick-down shifts did it. The passing lanes are short, ya gotta gun it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, going to replace both sides and reinforce the driver's side. My mechanic says too many kick-down shifts did it. The passing lanes are short, ya gotta gun it.


meh, they were old.......rubber goes bad over time.


----------



## Odog (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a counter offer for the OP, you all are welcome to invest in this too, if ya want. This is my business plan: you come up here to southern Idaho, bring loads of money, we all gather on the Nevada border with loads of YOUR money, then head to Wells and spend all YOUR money on hookers and beer. We all have a good time on YOUR money, you head home WITHOUT your money and call it a learning experience.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm kinda bummed this turned bogus, being on the West Coast, I've never seen a hardwood tree that wasn't planted in someone"s yard. I was out in the shed putting 20" bars on six cube saws, seein' if I had half wraps and some baby teeth dawgs, so's I could fake my way in.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 13, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I'm kinda bummed this turned bogus, being on the West Coast, I've never seen a hardwood tree that wasn't planted in someone"s yard. I was out in the shed putting 20" bars on six cube saws, seein' if I had half wraps and some baby teeth dawgs, so's I could fake my way in.


all that is just hardwood cutters not knowin no better...........but you know that. and if you ever get on this side, i'll find ya one worthy.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 13, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I'm kinda bummed this turned bogus, being on the West Coast, I've never seen a hardwood tree that wasn't planted in someone"s yard. I was out in the shed putting 20" bars on six cube saws, seein' if I had half wraps and some baby teeth dawgs, so's I could fake my way in.


I just bought a new 880 with a 16" bar for those highly valuable hardwood trees. 

A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree:


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey now, I don't own anything smaller than a 24" and those rarely get pulled out...... there's a few of us


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 13, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I just bought a new 880 with a 16" bar for those highly valuable hardwood trees.
> 
> A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree:




Coffee spewing everywhere!! I didn't even watch it............. I die when I see that clip......so friggin true!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 13, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Coffee spewing everywhere!! I didn't even watch it............. I die when I see that clip......so friggin true!


Yep. A yard tree with nails and mineral stain cause cows used to rub on it isn't worth a million dollars is shocking to some people.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom i bet your like me, the only guy around with a 32"+ bar.........they think i'm crazy lol.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 13, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I just bought a new 880 with a 16" bar for those highly valuable hardwood trees.
> 
> A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree:


 
over barred
under powered


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 13, 2014)

The best is the veneer White Oaks everybody thinks they have. And yeah, I show up at a saw shop with a full wrap, large dogs, and a 28"-36" bar and they usually say "What in the hell is that" or "I would take a hacksaw to that handle, that ain't no account" or "Gawd, how bigga timber you cuttin to need a dadgum bar that long for"

I'm used to it by now.......


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 13, 2014)

well.........my shoulder hurts less with a long bar and wrap handle.......i call that a win


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 13, 2014)

yes smithers the plan is working wonderfully...

Short bars are for people worried about their toes or shelf space in the garage


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 14, 2014)

We drank the Kool-Aid NM................And my saw never sits in the garage. It's in the shop, in the woods or in the crummy......Off to the woods guys, gonna finish up the block we are in now, and move to the back of the tract. I got a big schoolmarm black oak to cut today, bout 6 ft up. If I cut it low its gonna bust all to pieces, so I have decided today will be an excellent springboard day. Gonna try and video this one.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 14, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Come on out! I can find all the fallers, loaders, skidders, hoe chuckers, rubber tramps, rigging slingers, side rods, bullbucks, choker setters, yarder punchers, Cat skinners, blade men, mechanics, knot bumpers, grease monkeys, bean counters, belly robbers, short thumb scalers, winos, dinos, dingbats and truck drivers I need...but we can always make room for a good clown.
> Make sure your makeup is waterproof. Raining out here.



 

That's the best thing I think I've ever read on this site!!!! 

That right there is signature worthy!


----------



## lfnh (Dec 14, 2014)

logger-us said:


> message deleted due to non interest


 
musta got bank financing.
post up some pics of the wall-nut groves.


----------



## hseII (Dec 14, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I'm kinda bummed this turned bogus, being on the West Coast, I've never seen a hardwood tree that wasn't planted in someone"s yard. I was out in the shed putting 20" bars on six cube saws, seein' if I had half wraps and some baby teeth dawgs, so's I could fake my way in.


Did you even own any 20" bars, or did you have to buy some?...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2014)

hseII said:


> Did you even own any 20" bars, or did you have to buy some?...



yeah got some on 3.3 cube saws. I did find a 24" large mount for the 550.


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2014)

logger-us said:


> message deleted due to non interest



Try the firewood and or chainsaw forums. I bet you'll get much better replies from more experienced folks.


----------



## hseII (Dec 14, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> yeah got some on 3.3 cube saws. I did find a 24" large mount for the 550.



 

I want to drop one, just one of those that would take a Silvey jack and a 7' bar, and the top is so far up you have to step back a few paces to see it.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 14, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> yeah got some on 3.3 cube saws. I did find a 24" large mount for the 550.



24" b/c on a 99cc saw? Sounds like you're almost ready for them back-east hardwoods. You need me to send you a half-wrap for that saw now?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> 24" b/c on a 99cc saw? Sounds like you're almost ready for them back-east hardwoods. You need me to send you a half-wrap for that saw now?


geeeefwhyyyyy!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2014)

hseII said:


> I want to drop one, just one of those that would take a Silvey jack and a 7' bar, and the top is so far up you have to step back a few paces to see it.



Everybody says that. What are you going to do with it after you get it on the ground? Granted, falling is the most fun but falling is also the easiest part of the whole process. You have to fall it so it saves out, buck it, skid it, load it, and get it to the mill. Got a plan?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2014)

logger-us said:


> message deleted due to non interest


 Nope, more like "message deleted due to being exposed for the scam artist I really am".


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 14, 2014)

Well Bob I guess this means I don't have to send you a 16" hardnose and a half-wrap for your PM850 after all.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Well Bob I guess this means I don't have to send you a 16" hardnose and a half-wrap for your PM850 after all.


 
That fine old saw would die from embarrassment if I dressed it up like that. Or you'd thump me on the head for not appreciating the saw. Or something else equally bad. I'll run it the way I got it.

The OP finally tumbled to the fact that he wasn't going to find any fish here so he quit trolling. That's a good thing. If I was going to get involved in shady or non profitable logging deals there are plenty to choose from closer to home.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 14, 2014)

He'd get more investors if he doesn't keep his family line a secret. Being a member of the Nigerian royal family carries some serious weight.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 14, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I'm kinda bummed this turned bogus, being on the West Coast, *I've never seen a hardwood tree that wasn't planted in someone"s yard.* I was out in the shed putting 20" bars on six cube saws, seein' if I had half wraps and some baby teeth dawgs, so's I could fake my way in.



RM, don't feel left out - even here in hardwood country if it weren't for yards and fence rows, I wouldn't have any 6 cube hardwood to cut. As a weekend firewooder, I bag very very very few over 30" in the woods; all easily within the 5 cube range. I'm sure the loggers get into some nice stuff but I dare say most to be handled with less than 6 cubes. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 14, 2014)

5 footers are fun enough, and a bastard to move with my little skidder... not sure what I would do with anything bigger... short of renting a large Cat... even then who's going to load it? Them 5' ceders where fun enough, the self loader jockeys get nervous on anything over 40"... 

I do have the luxury of having 2 mills near here that can cut 5' or better wood, one of goes to 9'...


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 14, 2014)

And I was tickled about a 37" oak today...........way to ruin it guys! LOL On a side note I did springboard that shoolmarm. Both stems were 22" and topped out at 50' each. Got some cool pictures. Had fun with it, not everyday you get to do that sorta thing around these parts.


----------



## Reddog (Dec 17, 2014)

logger-us said:


> message deleted due to non interest



Guess I will need to keep this in mind about the new forum software. Quotes can be deleted. Need to remember to copy paste on these juicy ones.


So any whooo, I got this nice island out in Lake Gichigami, never been logged. Start the bidding Eh.


----------

